# [Audio] Si ferma il suono su xmms

## federico

Ascoltando mp3 con xmms capita che si blocchi la riproduzione andando come in pausa, cosi', da solo. Utilizzo l'ultima versione di xmms

```

*  media-sound/xmms

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r7

      Latest version installed: 1.2.10-r7

      Size of downloaded files: 2,572 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org/

      Description: X MultiMedia System

      License:     GPL-2

```

Solo a me fa questo scherzo?

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ascoltando mp3 con xmms capita che si blocchi la riproduzione andando come in pausa, cosi', da solo. Utilizzo l'ultima versione di xmms
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Solo a me fa questo scherzo?

 

Cosa usi ALSA OSS?

Utilizzi dmix?

Fornisci qualche altra informazione del tipo stai facendo quando si verifica ciò?

----------

## federico

Alsa e non ho capito se uso dmix, sinceramente non lo so...

Accade cosi', stranamente senza nessuna ragione ma e' una cosa proprio recente, non vorrei che fosse l'ultimo aggiornamento di xmms a darmi questo scherzo. Provo questo pomeriggio a rimettere la versione precedente (xmms purtroppo e' un po' lunghino a compilare) e vedere se il problema persiste.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Alsa e non ho capito se uso dmix, sinceramente non lo so...

 

mandi in esecuzione mpg321 in due terminali diversi e ascolti il risultato...

Tra l'altro il problema lo hai solo con xmms o anche con altri player?

----------

## RedNeckCracker

togli la spunta da mmap nel plugin di alsa relativo ad xmms.

----------

## federico

Chi e' mmap ?

Sto provando a tenere un po' attaccato l'audio per vedere che cosa fa tutto...

Due audio assieme li posso ascoltare ho seguito la guida che era stata postata qui relativa all'audio con alsa

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Chi e' mmap ?
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Due audio assieme li posso ascoltare ho seguito la guida che era stata postata qui relativa all'audio con alsa

 

Allora usi dmix   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche a me da questo problema. Con xmms maggiore della 1.2.8-r4 con dmix (mixer software di alsa) ho tutti questi problemi. Canzoni che sono in pausa e non riprendono piu', canzoni che si stoppano da sole,... se si mette l'output d'uscita oss tutto fila liscio. Io come soluzione di ripiego ho messo 1.2.8-r4, finche non scopro che e' successo

----------

## lavish

Mh... io purtroppo non sono a casa ma posso dirvi che uso l'ultima unstable di xmms, alsa e ho una sb live! 1024 (non penso mi serva dmix quindi perche' il mixaggio viene fatto a livello HW essendo una scheda full duplex..  o sbaglio?) .. cmq non ho riscontrato nessuno dei problemi posti. Se mi confermate il fatto che io non stia utilizzando dmix forse la causa dei vostri problemi potrebbe risiedere proprio in questo...

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> cmq non ho riscontrato nessuno dei problemi posti. Se mi confermate il fatto che io non stia utilizzando dmix forse la causa dei vostri problemi potrebbe risiedere proprio in questo...

 

Infatti e' quello che sto dicendo il problema e' dmix e xmms >1.2.8-r4

----------

## koma

non è problema di mixing è un problema di uso di cpu pensavo fossi solo io con qualche problema (sapete che scazzo spesso con i dischi) in pratica appena l'uso della cpu sale o cmq il pc viene "sovrasforzato" oltre lo standard xmms si PIANTA e l'unico modo per uscirne è killarlo (nonostante quando si pianta sia ancora possibile selezionare le canzoni ma non farle partire

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora sto provando con beep-media-player e sembrerebbe funzionare molto bene con dmix. Faccio ancora qualche test comunque

----------

## Josuke

 *koma wrote:*   

> non è problema di mixing è un problema di uso di cpu pensavo fossi solo io con qualche problema (sapete che scazzo spesso con i dischi) in pratica appena l'uso della cpu sale o cmq il pc viene "sovrasforzato" oltre lo standard xmms si PIANTA e l'unico modo per uscirne è killarlo (nonostante quando si pianta sia ancora possibile selezionare le canzoni ma non farle partire

 

si esatto identico problema qui..solo che a me capita anche con xmms 1.2.8   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si esatto identico problema qui..solo che a me capita anche con xmms 1.2.8  

 

Si e' vero con xmms 1.2.8 e anche con beep-media-player dopo vari test  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> non è problema di mixing è un problema di uso di cpu 

 

Modificando la NICE di xmms cambia qualcosa?

----------

## Josuke

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   si esatto identico problema qui..solo che a me capita anche con xmms 1.2.8   
> 
> Si e' vero con xmms 1.2.8 e anche con beep-media-player dopo vari test 

 

Doh!..stavo giusto emergiando bmp...stoppo   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
>  ho una sb live! 1024 (non penso mi serva dmix quindi perche' il mixaggio viene fatto a livello HW essendo una scheda full duplex..  o sbaglio?) .. cmq non ho riscontrato nessuno dei problemi posti. 
> ...

 

Si nella live il mixing è hardware  :Wink:  Io ne avevo una e l'ho venduta e ancora ne sono pentito  :Sad: 

@fedeliallalinea: io uso la r4 con dmix e non ho alcun problema.

----------

## Josuke

Probabilmente il problea c'è solo con alcuni tipi di schede...io ho una via8233 integrata nella scheda madre..voi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io un intel8x0 adesso vediamo con i driver alsa

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io un intel8x0 adesso vediamo con i driver alsa

 

Io ho la stessa scheda.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok con alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4 il problema pare risolto.

----------

## Josuke

ma..se metti gli alsa driver sopra il kernel 2.6 non ti da seimila errori e non ti carica i moduli?

----------

## gutter

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ma..se metti gli alsa driver sopra il kernel 2.6 non ti da seimila errori e non ti carica i moduli?

 

userà un 2.4  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> userà un 2.4 

 

beh non è detto, io uso un 2.6 con gli alsa-driver  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   ma..se metti gli alsa driver sopra il kernel 2.6 non ti da seimila errori e non ti carica i moduli? 
> 
> userà un 2.4 

 

Non avevo nemmeno preso in considerazione l'ipotesi hehe   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> userà un 2.4  
> 
> beh non è detto, io uso un 2.6 con gli alsa-driver 

 

e non hai dovuto fare nulla di particolare?..lo dico perchè leggendo nei vari post sembra che la cosa non funzioni particolarmente bene

----------

## gutter

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> userà un 2.4  
> 
> beh non è detto, io uso un 2.6 con gli alsa-driver 

 

Ma gli alsa driver nel 2.6 sono inclusi   :Shocked: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e non hai dovuto fare nulla di particolare?..lo dico perchè leggendo nei vari post sembra che la cosa non funzioni particolarmente bene

 

No, ho solo seguito la guida su alsa e dmix di gentoo-wiki

@gutter: Si lo so, però cosi puoi avere una versione degli alsa-driver + aggiornata..non cambia poi molto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No uso il 2.6. Si li alsa sono integrati nel kernel ma e' possibilissimo solo mettere il supporto per alsa e poi scaricarsi i driver da portage per avere sempre l'ultima versione. Nel kernel vengono inclusi solo se considerati stabili da linus & co

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> @gutter: Si lo so, però cosi puoi avere una versione degli alsa-driver + aggiornata..non cambia poi molto 

 

Ora no, ma all'inizio quelli del kernel non avevano il dmix

----------

## gutter

Ottimo non sapevo si potesse fare.

In pratica metti il supporto per alsa e come moduli usi quelli degli alsa-driver  :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

Quindi la soluzione a questo problema è semplicemente emergere gli alsa-driver nuovi...si potrebbe mettere un risolto se la cosa è stata testata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si potrebbe mettere un risolto se la cosa è stata testata

 

Spetta che prima faccio un po' di test poi saro' sicuro al 100%. Comunque ho fatto andare xmms con emerge (quindi cpu 100%) e non ha fatto cilecca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In pratica metti il supporto per alsa e come moduli usi quelli degli alsa-driver 

 

Esattamente cosi' puoi avere gli ultimi alsa-driver disponibili

----------

## Josuke

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   si potrebbe mettere un risolto se la cosa è stata testata 
> 
> Spetta che prima faccio un po' di test poi saro' sicuro al 100%. Comunque ho fatto andare xmms con emerge (quindi cpu 100%) e non ha fatto cilecca

 

Si certo..magari adesso metto su gli ultimi alsa-driver e faccio un po' di test anche io così siam sicuri al 100%

----------

## Josuke

Confermo..ora anche sotto sforzo il problema sembra risolto ho stressato più che a sufficienza la cpu e non ha fatto una piega

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Confermo..ora anche sotto sforzo il problema sembra risolto ho stressato più che a sufficienza la cpu e non ha fatto una piega

 

Ottimo allora se anche a federico puoi funzionera' potra' mettere il tag [risolto]

----------

## koma

```
>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.7.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.9-nitro2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 385, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

( o )-(root)-(~)#  

```

Mi sono perso qualcosa.. cosa sbajo?

----------

## Josuke

devi togliere il supporto per alsa nel kernel...e lasciare il supporto per il suono..facendo così a me è andato tutto splendidamente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Mi sono perso qualcosa.. cosa sbajo?

 

Devi solo mettere il supporto per il sound card e nessuna altro modulo, solo:

```
<*> Sound card support

                     Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->   

                     Open Sound System  ---> 
```

In alsa e oss non ci deve essere nulla

----------

## Josuke

Me tapino...mi duole informarvi che continua a bloccarsi...ci mette di più..nel senso che il sistema deve probabilmente stare sotto sforzo un po' più di prima..ma immancabilemnte dopo un po' xmms fa le bizze e si blocca

----------

## koma

a me non ancora indubbiamente però così ha maggiore resistenza

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Me tapino...mi duole informarvi che continua a bloccarsi...

 

nooooooo!! E' capitato anche a me... bisognerebbe provare beep-media-player ora

----------

## koma

non vedo perchè devo rinunciare a xmms :°

----------

## koma

UP

possibile che solo noi italiani e solo noi 4 -5 abbiamo questo problema?

Censimento! che kernel usate? versione di xmms?

----------

## koma

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176372&highlight=xmms+stops

Hum

----------

## koma

no vabbhè non credo sia possibile anche perchè mi sento un po' co@$£%£""ne cioè ho disabilitato nelle opzioni di alsa da xmms mmap e nn si pianta +

----------

